# Ted Dwiggins House Painting



## sfleaslayer (Oct 3, 2008)

Interior repaint specials! It's that time of year that the heat and afternoon showers make indoor repaints the way to go. Summer is here and a fresh paint job will give your home or boat a hot new look. Ted Dwiggins. 30 years experience, professional prep/paint/clean-up. Why pay more? I'll make you a great deal. Ted Dwiggins Painting . Interior and exterior repaints. Local references on boat refinishing/painting, teak, etc. Refinish wood furniture, bar rails, bannisters, etc. . Best prices around and many local references provided upon request. Free estimates of course. Call Ted soon! 850-281-2296. Forum member reference also if requested.


----------



## sfleaslayer (Oct 3, 2008)

*boat work*

Does great work on refinishing teak, polishing stainless, and repainting of course!


----------

